# Feel a lump - Is it baby?



## MissE007

16 weeks today, and this morning I was laying on my back and just feeling my belly and then down just above my pubic bone area towards the right I felt a very hard lump. I poked it and it didn't move. So I poked it again a few times and eventually I rolled on to my side and when I rolled back I couldn't feel it anymore. 

I felt the same thing about 3 days ago. A hard lump that came and went - down in the same area. The thing is I haven't really felt any movement from the baby so far (or anything I'm sure is the baby) so what do you think the lump is?


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Maybe its bum :haha: when i lay down, you can see where my babys bum is cos hes always sticking it out making my tummy look lop sided lol xx


----------



## MissE007

Hehe - I remember that with my first pregnancy! From about 20 ish weeks I always felt this big huge lump on one side that use to stick up and go back down, I always wondered what it was and was told when I had my scan it was his bum! Lol

This one though - dunno. Never thought I would feel anything from the outside this early. And when I poked it, the lump didn't budge at all!...It was definitely too hard to be gas...Maybe it is another bum! Just a smaller one!


----------



## Birmz85

I've been feelin a hard lump for the last 2 weeks and have put it down to baby! The lump comes and goes but always seems to be there wen me and OH are ready to do the do lol! I find it relaxin though and think to myself it JJ's way of sayin hi lol


----------



## toptrump

haha yes it will be the baby, I have had the hard lump for about three weeks now, almost feels like a tennis ball but it is getting bigger! It does move and sometimes I cannot find it but it can be on the left or the right and every so often in the middle.


----------



## NattieLou

Yep, that's your baby. :)


----------



## catherineq87

same here ive been feelin little 'hard spots' if that makes sense lol that come and go, and little kicks this morn cant wait for the next few weeks wen it doubles in size and starts moving and all


----------



## honeygrl

I've felt it too and can only assume it's the baby. It doesn't move much but does drift around slowly to different areas. I also feel a few little knobby areas that I can only assume are other body parts. Once in a while I'll catch on of them move but not too often yet. It actually worried me too at first because I kept thinking that it could only be the baby in that location and that it wasn't moving so something must be wrong... doctor said the heartbeat is very strong though and everything is growing right on target so all must be well! 

I got really freaked out last night because I felt movements about 10 inches from each other and I don't see how baby can possibly do that yet at only 16 1/2 weeks but the doctor showed me where my uterus is and it had to be baby doing it... I also felt a hard lump in both areas. I am going to be really irritated with the u/s lady who did my first scan if there is another baby in there that she missed by hurrying through everything.


----------



## Embovstar

OMG, I know exactly what you mean as I have the same thing but on the left side....see I've been asking hus why I can only feel it on the left and not all over (thinking it was my uterus)...

so it's REALLY the baby????

That is sooooooooo exciting. Thank you for this post xx

Nicola xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I feel that too. I think I must be feeling a bum and a back because it seems too big to just be his bum!


----------



## MissE007

Haha - Glad to see it's not just me then! Honeygrl - That's exactly what the 'lump' does, kindof drifts away rather than moves. It's such a strange sensation to feel something like a golfball in there! I guess that's one of the wonders of pregnancy!


----------



## honeygrl

MissE007 said:


> Haha - Glad to see it's not just me then! Honeygrl - That's exactly what the 'lump' does, kindof drifts away rather than moves. It's such a strange sensation to feel something like a golfball in there! I guess that's one of the wonders of pregnancy!

I am actually happy to hear so many others that feel the same thing. I never noticed this with my other 2 kids (probably just wasn't as observant) and I actually worried at firs that I had low amniotic fluid or something because I thought there should be enough fluid in there to keep me from feeling baby parts so soon. Can't wait until my gender scan on Nov 16th to see that all is good in there. Doctor said it all sounds normal, especially with a 3rd baby since the muscles are so much more relaxed.


----------



## surprisemummy

i get this all the time! i even posted a thread about it :) i didnt have a clue what it was at first but now i know its baby :D i really like looking at it and my OH was amazed when i made him feel it:) xx


----------



## Rivermae

Hey, I am 16 weeks and 3 days pregnant and have felt the same thing when I lay down on the floor. I have only felt it a couple of times, usually when my stomach muscles get tense, I feel the lump, its a really hard lump on my lower left side. I thought something was wrong, but from the sounds of what everyone has said, its the baby. Its the best feeling ever, now that I know nothing is wrong and my baby is there and actually felt him. Its exciting specially since I am still really not showing yet, I dont fully feel pregnant yet, so feeling that makes it way more real :)


----------



## fidgets mammy

My twins do this. Im 23wks tomorrow. They move all over and sometimes they hurt when i touch. I think its bums too .


----------

